# Tang Soo Do Poomse Hwrang 1, 2 &3



## pczerwin (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi. I am a TKD black belt who has recently begun to learn what I believe are Hwrang 1 & 2. I believe these forms originate from Tang Soo Do. I am trying to find out more about them but I can't seem to find any information on line and before I lay out any more money on tapes that don't feature what I am looking for - I wonder if anyone is or has practiced these forms and can direct me further.

I can give you a brief description of the motions I have learned so far and hopefully that will give you a clearer idea of what it is I am looking for.

Our joombe begins in front stance, facing forward with a slow double palm block, left hand pushing forward, mid section, right hand blocking down, low section.
The first motion is a quick finger strike with the back of the left hand followed with a quick high punch, right hand. You leave your right arm extended to support your left hand which pulls back and goes forward quickly for a mid section punch. The final motion is to pull both hands back to your right hip, then execute a double front punch, left hand back fist, right hand, straight punch.

The second part of the form begins with the same joombe but then you place your left and right hand to your left hip, swinging your arms outward, to the right side as you execute a right front kick. You quickly execute a fake left hand outer block, then immediately bring that hand back to a palm block which will support your right hand which then executes a right straight punch. As you turn to the back, your left hand quickly executes a left high block as you kneel down on your right leg, right hand punch right with a knuckle punch. As you stand up, you perform the same motions you did in the beginning, chambering to your left hip, then over to your right and front kick and finally end up facing forward once again.

Thanks for any help or direction anyone can give me!

Pamela


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 6, 2007)

Never heard of them. But we don't call our forms poomse, so I'm going to have a hard time believing they began in TSD. AFAIK, TKD forms were created by the Korean masters, in order to split away from the more traditional schools who used variations upon the Japanese forms.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2007)

I looked though my TSD book and couldn't find it. I don't recognise it from any other style I've done which I can usually do with at least parts of kata/forms/hyungs.O'll see if my instructor recognises though. Sounds interesting though and I'd like to see it being done, might even learn it myself!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Aug 11, 2007)

I believe the forms you refer to are the Hwa Rang series developed by GM Pak Ho Sik...he developed 2 sets of competition forms, The Hwa Rang 1-3 for begging to intermidiate level martial artists[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]....the other set is the High Moutain 1-3 for intermediate to advanced martial artists...They were made for competition and as such contain a lot of [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]flashy techniques with alot of kicks....He also developed "Chi Rho Hyung" or "Healing Form"...

hope that helps....

--josh
[/FONT]


----------



## MasterPistella (Aug 12, 2007)

May I ask who your instructor is & what org. you are with? That may help answer your question. Like Josh mentioned, GM Pak has forms called Hwa Rang, but so does TKD & they call them poomse. From the way you described them, they are not the ones from GM Pak's federation. My guess is your instructor also trained in TKD & is having you learn both sets of forms. Master Torres from NJ does that.
Master P


----------

